# temazepam/restoril



## paranoia (Mar 5, 2004)

How long does it actually take before it starts working. I have an old prescription laying around for 30mgs of the generic(temazapam) and it seems to do nothing but drive me insane looking at the ceiling getting pissed off that it is not doing anything :stu Is the med supposed to "knock"me out, like I am assuming or just relax me? I took 2 yesteday, 1 at 2am and another at 3:30am. I didn't fall asleep till 4:30am and then woke up at 5:30am feeling great :stu


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

its a benzo sleeping pill, IMO all these eventually stop working

your tablets may have been spoiled by hot storage or be well past their use by date


----------



## paranoia (Mar 5, 2004)

The pills don't expire until 11/30 and they have been in my cabinet the whole time. I have used about 15 pills in 7 months. Even at 60MG they don't do much.....just wanted to know how they work or supposed to work. Any other pills work better? Tried ambien, lunesta...asked the doc for trazodone but gave this instead. 

thanks for the reply


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't have trouble sleeping so I don't take sleep aids, but from what I hear, Lunesta, among others, is supposed to be a good one. Taking benzos for sleepy time only catalyzes tolerance, and eventually, a loss of effect. You're better off taking a sleep aid, since it's absolutely manufactured for sleep aid; not an anxyolitic with secondary off label uses.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Restoril/temazepam actually _is_ specifically a sleep aid, but it is one of the older ones (like Dalmane, Halcion, ProSom, etc). It supposedly has the same selectiveness as Ambien and Lunesta when it comes to which GABA receptors to hit when inducing sleep (the omega-1 receptors, aka the hypnotic receptors), according to its website. It's not very potent, at least not for paranoia. LDG is probably right about the tolerance.

I feel like I should say that even newer sleep aids like Ambien and Lunesta are susceptible to tolerance because they all affect GABA, regardless of how selectively they affect it. Their claim to the $100+ required to buy them each month is that they're less likely than regular benzos to cause a patient to develop tolerance quite as soon. Basically, it's all just a matter of time until crap-out with all the GABAergic sleep aids.

It's pretty strange that your doc gave you a _controlled substance_ :afr ( :lol ) in lieu of your request for a non-controlled substance as a sleep aid. Both are cheaper than dirt, but I imagine most doctors would exhaust the non-controlled meds first. :stu


----------



## paranoia (Mar 5, 2004)

> It's pretty strange that your doc gave you a controlled substance ( ) in lieu of your request for a non-controlled substance as a sleep aid. Both are cheaper than dirt, but I imagine most doctors would exhaust the non-controlled meds first.


 he said their are less side effects....I have had some bad experiences with antidepressants.



> You're better off taking a sleep aid, since it's absolutely manufactured for sleep aid


 what do you mean by sleep aid like OTC or ambien type. I think I tried ambien, lunesta, and ambien cr. ambien worked for a couple of days. lunest did nothing and ambien cr made it almost impossible to wake up and took forever to work. As far as OTC pills they did nothing but make me hyper. Most prescriptions for sleep are expensive for some odd reason...insurance charges me 50 for newer drugs if their is a cheaper alternative. I would rather be a vampire than pay over a buck a day to fall asleep.


----------

